# Final Gravity 1017



## Drufazz (21/4/07)

I've just bottled my last batch and the FG was 1017. Never seen it this high before, though I did try a couple of new things this time. It certainly tastes ok (actually best i've ever tasted)

It was a coopers india pale ale, safale s04, 1kg LBS's special sugar mix (FG1010), 500gms dex, POR teabag hops, and 125gms steeped crystal. In primary for 7 days at 18C, 7 days in Sec at 18C.

The new things I tried was adding the steeped crystal, 500gms dex, and racking to secondary.

is 1017 ok ?

Cheers,


----------



## Maxt (21/4/07)

Was it at that SG for three days? If so it is finished.
You do have 1.5kg of fermentable sugar there.


----------



## KoNG (21/4/07)

It does seem a little high, but nothing to worry about. S04 should be able to get through all the dex and thats not a heap of crystal. S04 has a habit of dropping out and forming a concrete slab in the bottom of the fermenter if too cold... 18*C is probably when i start to see that happening. that said, if you racked it (which stirs a bit of yeast) and its been in secondary for 7 days, you should be fine.. Especially if it TASTES good. remember you dont need to prime an IPA too much either (maybe 4-5g/litre)
I say bottle it, tatse one after a week.. if its not heading to a bomb.. you're sweet.


----------



## Luka (23/4/07)

I'm glad I found your topic because I have a similar situation ATM. I have a Porter in primary that started off great dropped from 1040 to 1020 in 3 days then slowed right down and got stuck at 1017 at a pretty constant 20C. After a few days I gave it a swirl to see if I could kickstart the yeast but nothing, 48 hours later I gave it a stir, still nothing. Panicking a little I pitched a second yeast, Safale US56, after almost 48 hours still no change, been in primary 11 days. I dont think I'll bother bottling it all (22litres) maybe just half and see what happens. I'd appreciate some feedback though.

Cheers guys


----------



## bonj (23/4/07)

I have a schwarzbier in keg that finished at 1.017 after 3 1/2 weeks with saflager w34/70. It stuck at 1.020 after two weeks, and after raising the temperature and rocking the yeast back into suspension, dropped to 1.017 and stayed there. The finished beer tastes fine. The high FG hasn't detracted.


----------



## pickledkiwi2 (24/4/07)

Luka said:


> I'm glad I found your topic because I have a similar situation ATM. I have a Porter in primary that started off great dropped from 1040 to 1020 in 3 days then slowed right down and got stuck at 1017 at a pretty constant 20C. After a few days I gave it a swirl to see if I could kickstart the yeast but nothing, 48 hours later I gave it a stir, still nothing. Panicking a little I pitched a second yeast, Safale US56, after almost 48 hours still no change, been in primary 11 days. I dont think I'll bother bottling it all (22litres) maybe just half and see what happens. I'd appreciate some feedback though.
> 
> Cheers guys




Hi Luka
I had a Cascade Choc Porter, started fine at 1056 but after 10 days the airlock had slowed noticably. After 3 weeks the sg was steady at 1020. I gave it an other 4 days in primary then bottled it at fg 1018/1019. That was 8 weeks ago and there is bugger all left now, it turned out really good. I will be doing it again soon. The higher fg didnt seem to affect the final taste at all, so I would probably bottle the lot and just give it a bit of time, if you are worried about over carbonating in the bottle reduce the amont of priming sugar.
Cheers and good luck
BDA :beer:


----------



## bear09 (24/4/07)

pickledkiwi2 said:


> Hi Luka
> I had a Cascade Choc Porter, started fine at 1056 but after 10 days the airlock had slowed noticably. After 3 weeks the sg was steady at 1020. I gave it an other 4 days in primary then bottled it at fg 1018/1019. That was 8 weeks ago and there is bugger all left now, it turned out really good. I will be doing it again soon. The higher fg didnt seem to affect the final taste at all, so I would probably bottle the lot and just give it a bit of time, if you are worried about over carbonating in the bottle reduce the amont of priming sugar.
> Cheers and good luck
> BDA :beer:




Hey!
I'm no expert but all the books I read and the brews that I have done in the past tell me that a high final gravity means more body and mouth feel in the beer. 1056 to 1018 is well within range - well at least I thought it was!  You must also remember that the way you mash and the adjuncts you add can change the attenuation forecast. I'm no expert - I could be wrong - but keep it in mind.
Cheers!!


----------



## delboy (24/4/07)

bear09 said:


> Hey!
> I'm no expert but all the books I read and the brews that I have done in the past tell me that a high final gravity means more body and mouth feel in the beer. 1056 to 1018 is well within range - well at least I thought it was!  You must also remember that the way you mash and the adjuncts you add can change the attenuation forecast. I'm no expert - I could be wrong - but keep it in mind.
> Cheers!!



yep your on the money there to put it simply thicker the mix the higher the gravity as well.
lot ofmy stouts and porters start at 1048-1056 or so and even though i make a good starter of up to a litre sometimes the result is around the same fg(1017-1020) after around three weeks i just use a little less when carbonating the bottels (and i use corn sugar in a long neck at a stubbie rate ) 3-4 gms /750 ml come out pretty nice more like english sysle (very soft carbonation without the harsh fizz on the tounge) and if you serve them say at 10 deg C the head is very nice and lots of full flavours to.

del


----------



## RobboMC (24/4/07)

Just shows you how much sugar is in commercial beer.

Most bottled beer at the liquor shop is lucky to be 1008. Thin, watery sugar beer. IMHO the higher the FG the better the beer, as long as it's finished. 

Another rule of thumb I use is to divide the OG above 1000 by 3.
So for 1056, 56/3 = 18, so don't bottle above 1018.

My latest batch, a Newcastle Brown, finished at 1019, can't wait till it's ready to taste.


----------



## Drufazz (24/4/07)

RobboMC said:


> Another rule of thumb I use is to divide the OG above 1000 by 3.
> So for 1056, 56/3 = 18, so don't bottle above 1018.
> 
> My latest batch, a Newcastle Brown, finished at 1019, can't wait till it's ready to taste.



I'll do that next time. Forgot to measure the OG on this one. Seems to be carbonating fine.

Cheers,


----------



## pickledkiwi2 (25/4/07)

bear09 said:


> Hey!
> I'm no expert but all the books I read and the brews that I have done in the past tell me that a high final gravity means more body and mouth feel in the beer. 1056 to 1018 is well within range - well at least I thought it was!  You must also remember that the way you mash and the adjuncts you add can change the attenuation forecast. I'm no expert - I could be wrong - but keep it in mind.
> Cheers!!



OOPS, that is more or less what I was trying too say, but in a round about sort of way.
The higher the sg then you can expect a higher fg. and regarding the extra body, I find that a bit of extra body in homebrew is what separates it from commercial pub swill, and is generally welcomed in any of the brews.
The Choc Porter had a kilo of liquid choc malt and 250grms light malt extract, hence the high SG. 

I gota say now after 12 weeks the mouth fell and extra body is damn fine (in the few bottles I have left anyway), it will be something i aim for again in the future. I have had several beers that have been either keged or bottled with a fg between 1015 and 1020 and they have all been good beers in there own style.
Cheers BDA :beer:


----------

